# shipping container for super storage



## dtp (Jun 4, 2013)

How do these work for super storage? Does anyone have problems with melting comb in hot weather or lack of air flow? Thanks!


----------



## Double_Bee (Jun 12, 2013)

We use dry vans and have had no problem as of yet for the past 5 years.


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

We have one. I guess it gets really hot in summer but supers are on hives from mid March till late September so container is empty.

Johnny


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

I have two shipping containers, and have stored supers from mid summer on. I haven't seen melted comb yet. Gets pretty hot here in the summer too...


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Aren't wax moths an issue?
What solution do you use?


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Works for me, no melting issues. The wax moth issue will depend on your location and timing of your storage needs


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Ive seen some burn lime sulfur in containers with moths.


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

Mbeck said:


> Aren't wax moths an issue?
> What solution do you use?


I sprinkle gas pellets and then shut the containers up. Nothing lives in the containers.


----------



## flbee (Jan 13, 2011)

curious what kind of gas pellets are you using?


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

phosfume


----------



## flbee (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks, where do you buy them?


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

flbee said:


> Thanks, where do you buy them?


Most AG supplies can get it for you. But you gotta be licensed.


----------



## Double_Bee (Jun 12, 2013)

We gas ours to deal with all pests.


----------



## Heintz88 (Feb 26, 2012)

Refer and store in 53ft semi trailers.


----------



## SWM (Nov 17, 2009)

I was considering a shipping container for super storage but was concerned about no air circulation with all steel construction. Do they sweat inside? Has anyone had condensation/moisture problems with them?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Do these containers have vents on the sides? I guess you all have pallet jacks to move the stacks around? I usually stack medium supers 9 high and wrap the top to cover it w/ a blue plastic tarp which helps to keep everything together when handling w/ a Bobcat, but also acts as a cover for storing out doors. Do you guys still wrap the tops of your stacks of supers?

I'm getting tired of the rodent damage to combs stored outdoors. I'm seriously thinking of getting a cpl storage trailers or used box trailers.


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

SWM said:


> I was considering a shipping container for super storage but was concerned about no air circulation with all steel construction. Do they sweat inside? Has anyone had condensation/moisture problems with them?


My shipping containers have a couple of vents, which I have blocked up, because I use the containers to gas comb. When I open the container after being closed for a long time.... I do see considerable moisture on the walls..... but there are not living things in the container.


----------



## funwithbees (Mar 27, 2010)

We have used a 40' container for about 8 years. We use 40X48" pallets-each has 6 stacks of supers-2 deeps and 4 mediums or equiv. All are banded to the pallet with PP banding and double stacked. We get 40 pallets into the container. Pallet jack is needed as the bobcat does not fit well. Makes it real easy to put them away after extracting or put on the truck to the beeyards.They are vented with screens. No melting.No rodents.No moths. Only have supers in there in the winter. Had to get one as the bears were destroying the stacks when we did them out doors
Nick


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

We have had comb melt. Only the top layer will melt that is the 9th deep can melt. They do sweat a considerable amount. That can be diminished by making screened cross vents. I like them they are portable and fairly cheap and can b used instantly once the are installed in your location. Well worth it. As a business we have to protect our assets from wax moth, rodents and bears, thieves as well.

Jean-Marc


----------



## CTO322 (Dec 13, 2014)

What are the pellets? I want to keep wax moths out. And any other pest that may damage comb. Do the vents need to be sealed? I said phosfume, but, I am not sure if it is the correct stuff. Thank you. Charlie


----------



## CTO322 (Dec 13, 2014)

*Re: shipping container for super storagethanks*

Thanks. Do you put anything in the c-can to prevent wax moths. The container is tight, and has a vent. Should vent be sealed. I am considering storing wet supers inside of the c-can. Is there any storage pre-cautions. Thanks again , Charlie


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: shipping container for super storagethanks*

I use 7 - 20 footers. Mine are all under trees to keep the temp down. Gas with a full bottle of CO2 from welding supply monthly. Or phos-toxin


----------



## SWM (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: shipping container for super storagethanks*



sakhoney said:


> I use 7 - 20 footers. Mine are all under trees to keep the temp down. Gas with a full bottle of CO2 from welding supply monthly. Or phos-toxin


Just trying to get up-to-date here. Is C02 and/or phostoxin approved in the US to fumigate combs in honey supers? I'm still using para-moth crystals but maybe I'm just behind the times.


----------



## mark g (Jun 6, 2006)

Phostoxin is legal in Nebraska for sure, I have heard it can be hard to get some places, but I think it's legal everywhere.


----------

